# Preventing Skype Messenger



## shrishail (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Guys

We are using Windows XP OS; in our office users are misusing the skype messenger.
So I want to block Skype Messenger.

Can Any one Suggest me !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:heartlove:heartlove:heartlove


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Have you got any security software that could block it, or do you just want to use the Microsoft firewall?


----------



## shrishail (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi

We don't have any Security Softwares, We defend on the Microsoft firewall.
We can set any policy in system ?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not too sure about the policy, but a minimum level of 'blockage' can be obtained using the Windows Firewall. 

You mentioned your OS was XP, has it got service pack 2 installed?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can use Software Restriction Policies to prevent the usage of particular programs on Windows XP.

Take a look at this Microsoft TechNet article for more information:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb457006.aspx


----------



## shrishail (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi
Jack.Sparrow / Cellus

Problem was fixed using Firewall Security UTM tool (Cyberoam), using this we can block some unwanted site and all messenger even skype also.

Also THANKS for your suggestions !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

